# Wading Galveston



## maso22 (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone waded the flood gate in Texas City around this time of the year? I've gone a couple times in the summer. It's just a very convenient spot cause all that is needed is wading gear and a truck to get there. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

I've waded spots on skyline,but never waded around the flood gate before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've waded there once or twice and had some luck. Usually some flounder on the backside where it is muddy and a few trout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Never waded there but on a weak tide day a outgoing tide would be stronger and have some merit . Just be careful of any guts and holes and too strong a current that could sweep you off your feet . I wear a EZ Wade wade belt that will float me in an emergency . And it's saved my bacon a couple of times . Wear an inflatable PFD .


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I would like to know where on that shoreline you can find an area that is not lined with rocks. I can't take the chance of slipping and falling. Seems like too many of my old wading spots have been lined with rocks and difficult to get in. Can't take the chance of a fall at my age. Any suggestions appreciated. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

It is difficult, I think the only spot is the flats on the north side of the channel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Do a little youtube search - there is a younger guy that has a few videos fishing that area. 
Hell, maybe reach out to him and do a meetup.


----------

